

Could A Nigersaurus Get Digg Into Trouble? - dcurtis
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/11/17/could-a-nigersaurus-get-digg-into-trouble/#comments

======
aston
[http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/11/17/could-a-nigersaurus-
get...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/11/17/could-a-nigersaurus-get-digg-
into-trouble/)

Here's a question, though: can we discard url's that only differ based on a #
and whatever falls after it? Especially if they're right next to each other on
the New page?

